# Aborcoat



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

I am looking to hear from anyone who has used the new BM solid Aborcoat stain, or a BM dealer or rep. I was told that 2 coats on factory primed red cedar shingles and 2 coats on Koma pvc trim would work just fine. I am sceptical on not priming either. Old school... have a hard time with not priming everything. It is all going white. Also looking for filler suggestions on the pvc trim.
Thanks in advance


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I always thought the purpose of a solid color stain is that it will soak right into the wood. If you prime it then you just sealed the wood, so now it has nothing to soak into. Never used this product yet so can't give you any feedback.

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Matt,
Have you met the new sales rep from factory? I'll send you his # if you want. He claims that it is a better product than Woodscapes.

Factory is also bring in http://www.bondfill.com/products.htm for pvc/azek trim.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

http://www.bondfill.com/products/bond-and-fill-trimstick.htm

Trim stick


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Matt,
> Have you met the new sales rep from factory? I'll send you his # if you want. He claims that it is a better product than Woodscapes.
> 
> Factory is also bring in http://www.bondfill.com/products.htm for pvc/azek trim.


Thanks Chris
If it is Scott T..I know him from years ago through mutual friends outside the painting world....I already spoke to him.
I am going to the seminar on the 14th...but starting this job next week.
I am concerned about it bleeding. Primer on the shingles looks so thin...
I'll try that filler :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Slingah said:


> Thanks Chris
> If it is Scott T..I know him from years ago through mutual friends outside the painting world....I already spoke to him.
> I am going to the seminar on the 14th...but starting this job next week.
> I am concerned about it bleeding. Primer on the shingles looks so thin...
> I'll try that filler :thumbsup:


No. It's Kevin. He used to be a Cabot's rep and a P&L rep. Great guy.

They have a event in Pembroke Wens night. 

You can get the filler now at DB&S in Norwell. 

When in doubt - oil prime. I always do no matter what any rep says.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> No. It's Kevin. He used to be a Cabot's rep and a P&L rep. Great guy.
> 
> They have a event in Pembroke Wens night.
> 
> ...


Good posts guys. :thumbsup: I should be receiving my Arbor coat in the next few days. I too still dont know how well I trust a solid acrylic over new cedar. Im sure the semi-solid and transparent will work fine....the solid, I want to see some long term results before I start selling it for new cedar applications.

On a side note, my biggest selling point on the exterior Gennex products is the color retention. You just cant beat it for darker colors. Even if you have a job, and want to save some money ( DUH ) the Ben Exterior line tints with the Gennex colorants.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

Big mistake...not a fan of the siding solid...told the kid mixing I wanted BM 01 for the color...he gave me the Aborcoat White. It was like linen...not white at all. Returned it. No formula for 01??? That is BS...01 is white in my opinion. 
I painted a good chunk before it was noticed...mistake cost me about 2.5 man days...I'm looking for some free product.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Slingah said:


> Big mistake...not a fan of the siding solid...told the kid mixing I wanted BM 01 for the color...he gave me the Aborcoat White. It was like linen...not white at all. Returned it. No formula for 01??? That is BS...01 is white in my opinion.
> I painted a good chunk before it was noticed...mistake cost me about 2.5 man days...I'm looking for some free product.


Did you have the coupon for 3 free gallons?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If it is like the other gennex tinted stuff, it needs to be tinted to be white. No off the shelf white in Aura either.


----------



## Slingah (Sep 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Did you have the coupon for 3 free gallons?


no coupon...they are going to take care of me with some product....:thumbsup:


DeanV said:


> If it is like the other gennex tinted stuff, it needs to be tinted to be white. No off the shelf white in Aura either.


I know Dean..thanks..it was tinted to the Arborcoat white that is on the chart...I asked for 01...the "white" on the chart is an off-white....


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Slingah said:


> I know Dean..thanks..it was tinted to the Arborcoat white that is on the chart...I asked for 01...the "white" on the chart is an off-white....


Ok, thats what I was just going to respond with :thumbsup: I just got all my product in on Monday. So far I have only sold some semi-solid Arborcoat, and actually had to re order some Ben exterior . Im waiting on feedback from the contractors to see how they liked it. The semi-solid was being applied over new red cedar....well....it was installed last year, then washed and brightened about a week ago. The semi-solid he's using is White...the 01 not the Arborcoat white. So if its going to bleed, I would imagine you would see it fairly quickly, since it was recently washed, and the temps here are going up.


----------

